# Setting improvements for i7-10750H



## benevolence (Jun 17, 2022)

I've been using ThrottleStop for about a year now and I love it, however now I'm interested in using settings that make the most sense, so I simply ask you to take a look at my current settings and tell me if anything should be changed in your opinion.

I usually aim for 70C when playing games or working in graphic programs, so hence we I use the following settings. I also plan to switch to ThrottleStop 9.5 when it's out and if you have any suggestions for what I should do in that version specifically - please let me know.

Thank you very much!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 17, 2022)

ThrottleStop 9.0 is two years old now. It has a memory leak in some situations. No one should still be using that old version. 

I will send you a download link for an updated version as soon as I finish posting this. 

Not sure why you set PROCHOT Offset to 14. Yes this reduces the maximum temperature but this is because it is killing maximum performance. Is that what you are trying to accomplish? Intel designs their CPUs so they can run reliably at up to 100°C. That is why Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C. 



benevolence said:


> settings that make the most sense


This depends on what you are trying to accomplish. 

When you undervolt the Intel GPU, you also have to undervolt the iGPU Unslice or else your GPU undervolt will not work. If you have a Nvidia GPU, undervolting the Intel GPU and iGPU Unslice might not make much of a difference. It is hardly used when gaming. 

Most 10th Gen CPUs are not 100% stable with the cache offset to -125 mV. Run a newer version of ThrottleStop and see if your computer can complete the TS Bench 960M test without it reporting any errors. 

If cooling is an issue, consider taking your laptop apart for a thorough cleaning.


----------



## benevolence (Jun 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop 9.0 is two years old now. It has a memory leak in some situations. No one should still be using that old version.
> 
> I will send you a download link for an updated version as soon as I finish posting this.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a reply and for providing a new version!

First off, I guess I'm doing something wrong, because I've got 253 errors on the TS Bench, however I'm not sure what this means exactly. Should I try undervolting less in order to not have any errors?

I did another test at -109 for CPU Core and Cache and there was no mistakes. Should I keep them this way?

When it comes to PROCHOT Offset and my strategy in general, I guess I would like my CPU to always be around 70C under medium load, and around 80C under very high load. So far it seems to me that I don't have to sacrifice much performance (at least it's not really noticeable to me) in order to keep my temperatures really low. As to why - I don't like fan noise and generally knowing that my laptop isn't too hot gives me a peace of mind. In a way - I'd prefer to wait a little extra than reaching high temps often, but feel free to tell that I'm speaking nonsense.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 17, 2022)

benevolence said:


> 253 errors


When a computer does a calculation and cannot get the same answer twice, that is a problem. That is what it means when ThrottleStop starts reporting errors in the TS Bench test.

2 + 5 = 7
2 + 5 = 9



benevolence said:


> Should I keep them this way?


Reducing your undervolt a little was a wise decision. Some computers might be very stable for a long time even though they are slowly churning out errors like above. Over time, Windows or any of your files can become corrupted. Some users only judge stability based on if their computer crashes while playing a game. I do important stuff like programming ThrottleStop on my computer. A few errors like above could take me weeks or months to troubleshoot. I prefer that my computer is as close to 100% stable as possible. The TS Bench has proven to be a good quick test when adjusting offset voltages. It can report errors long before a computer crashes. It is best not to ignore any errors that the TS Bench reports.

The core and cache offset voltages do not need to be set equal to each other. Some users have had success by using a slightly higher offset undervolt for the core compared to the cache. If the cache is stable at -100 mV then combine that with the core set to -125 mV or -150 mV. Run the TS Bench to see if this is stable. After that, run Cinebench R23 while using different voltages for a comparison. Older 8th Gen CPUs used to benefit from using different voltages. Set the Cinebench R23 Minimum Test Duration to Off so it only runs a single test at a time. If you do not see any improvement in performance or in your temperatures when running different voltages then set them equally.

It is OK to use ThrottleStop to lower your maximum CPU temperature. I always like to see maximum performance but like you, I hate listening to loud, high speed fans that are in most laptops. That is why I like using my very quiet desktop computer. It runs cool and performs well at low noise levels. Hard to fit in my backpack though.

Edit - The moment you see any errors in the TS Bench test, I would stop it immediately. Even 1 error means that this test has told you what you need to know. Your voltage is not 100% stable so your undervolt should be reduced.


----------



## benevolence (Jun 18, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> If the cache is stable at -100 mV then combine that with the core set to -125 mV or -150 mV


Thank you once again!

Running my laptop with these mistakes for over a year sounds horrifying, I wonder how it affected my files or laptop in general.

I left Cache at -105 and Core at -150 and it works great, TS Bench doesn't give me any mistakes and Cinebench R23 shows better results than I had with it previously. It's too bad that I can't increase my Turbo Ratio Limits (that at set at pretty low values starting from 40) without drastically increasing my temperatures. Either way, I think I should be set for a few more years now.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2022)

benevolence said:


> I wonder how it affected my files


Your files are probably OK. I tend to over react to any TS Bench errors. 

The TS Bench fully loads one particular part of the CPU that most other stress testing programs do not touch. It really is a good way to quickly determine if an offset voltage is going to be viable or not. On my desktop computer, at an offset voltage setting that Cinebench is 100% stable at, the TS Bench will start reporting errors almost immediately. The TS Bench is an under rated stress test. Even a single error tells me that my voltage settings are not 100% stable. 

Ask yourself a question when setting the turbo ratios. Do I have a problem with too much heat when only 1 or 2 cores ae active? Probably not. I can understand at full load why you might  want to reduce the turbo ratios but why reduce your CPU speed 1000 MHz when only 1 or 2 cores are active? That seems excessive. Consider staggering the turbo ratios more so you do not have to lose as much performance when only 1, 2 or 3 cores are loaded.


----------



## benevolence (Jun 18, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Ask yourself a question when setting the turbo ratios. Do I have a problem with too much heat when only 1 or 2 cores ae active? Probably not. I can understand at full load why you might want to reduce the turbo ratios but why reduce your CPU speed 1000 MHz when only 1 or 2 cores are active? That seems excessive. Consider staggering the turbo ratios more so you do not have to lose as much performance when only 1, 2 or 3 cores are loaded.


Thank you yet again!

I didn't really think about it this way, I think originally I just followed some guide and that's why Turbo Ratios are set up like that. However, I raised first three cores to 50 (maximum), while the last three remained at 37 to 35, and run some tests. Surprisingly this didn't seem to affect temperatures under heavy load, but I assume it's going to be a pretty big performance boost in with everyday tasks. Is that a correct way of thinking about this?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2022)

benevolence said:


> a pretty big performance boost in with everyday tasks


I think so.



benevolence said:


> Surprisingly this didn't seem to affect temperatures under heavy load


It should not make any difference under heavy load. When your CPU is fully loaded or close to fully loaded, it is going to be using the lower turbo ratios that you have set. No change in heavy load CPU speed so there will be no change in temperatures.



benevolence said:


> I raised first three cores to 50


The default turbo ratios for your CPU are listed in ThrottleStop as 50, 49 and 47. Setting any requests higher than the default values will be ignored by the CPU. I would use the default values for the 1 Core, 2 Cores and 3 Cores setting. More performance when lightly loaded and same performance when heavily loaded. It is a win win and your cooling system should be able to handle that.

Play around with these settings. Use whatever settings that give you the best balance between performance and fan noise. Most YouTube type guides never mention this.


----------

